# I'd think twice about getting on the Ice now...



## WhitFishin (Mar 19, 2018)

Higher temps, high winds and rain in the forecast- that wraps up my Ice Fishing season. Spinning rods and insulated waders are ready to chase some Spring Walleyes.....


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

WhitFishin said:


> Higher temps, high winds and rain in the forecast- that wraps up my Ice Fishing season. Spinning rods and insulated waders are ready to chase some Spring Walleyes.....


You are giving up too soon! The snow on the ice is packed hard with a layer of crust on it so it will not be blowing off and this warm spell is not going to last,so don't dust of your waders too soon and don't make the ice gods mad by giving up on them! There is only one way to cut an ice season short and that is to buy a couple thousand dollars of new ice gear.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Eyes on te ice said:


> You are giving up too soon! The snow on the ice is packed hard with a layer of crust on it so it will not be blowing off and this warm spell is not going to last,so don't dust of your waders too soon and don't make the ice gods mad by giving up on them! There is only one way to cut an ice season short and that is to buy a couple thousand dollars of new ice gear.


I’m not giving up just yet. Gonna try a couple times this week if possible. Not sure what forecast your lookin at tho. Upper 30’s and and low 40’s here in central part of the state with a high of 50 on Saturday. Kinda hard to stay positive with a 10 day forecast like that.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

WhitFishin said:


> Higher temps, high winds and rain in the forecast- that wraps up my Ice Fishing season. Spinning rods and insulated waders are ready to chase some Spring Walleyes.....


Still good. Last ice and first ice are always the best! Nighttime lows are still below freezing too.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Go early morning and get off by noon. When it slushes up, the pull back in sucks.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

the lake is a beveled bowl,as the rain and meltoff lift the ice off it,s mounts,severe ice shifts will happen.doesn,t matter how good the ice is if it or the water un derneath it is moving this fast. this is the time for locals only who have been watching the lake and are in touch with it,s growing pains.BE VERY CAREFUL AND LEAVE YOUR QUAD AT HOME.i,m a big fan of pond foam .it,s flotation and versatility can really save your ass this time of year. i would strap so much of it to my sled so it could never sink.it,s the only reason i still have all my gear,unfortunately my 1974 yamaha 300 rests in 10-12 fow off crane creek,SHIFTING ICE AND RESULTING CRACKS ARE REAL AND NEED TO BE GREATLY RESPECTED.i would probably only be going out of catawba from now on as metzgers and magee marsh are some of the biggest meltoff shifters and you may get on there,but have to go to catawba to get off the ice,BE SAFE,BETTER DAYS ARE AROUND THE CORNER.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

39 today and tomorrow, no, it dont look too good. But if I can be out there casting away the end of March I'll be happy.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Nights by me still look really good. So, guess it depends on where you are at where you are fishing. Will take ice fishing as long as I can get it, as it is my favorite type of fishing. Addicted to it!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

DBV said:


> Nights by me still look really good. So, guess it depends on where you are at where you are fishing. Will take ice fishing as long as I can get it, as it is my favorite type of fishing. Addicted to it!


Same here.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

what ever you guys chose to do JUST BE CAREFUL Exercise extra caution Don't want to see anyone's name hit the news except if you hit the lotto


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if you swim in lake , you save on water bill and sewer.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Eyes on te ice said:


> You are giving up too soon! The snow on the ice is packed hard with a layer of crust on it so it will not be blowing off and this warm spell is not going to last,so don't dust of your waders too soon and don't make the ice gods mad by giving up on them! There is only one way to cut an ice season short and that is to buy a couple thousand dollars of new ice gear.


Xx2! It just got good! If you use “common sense”, take all precautions, and follow “all“ safety regimes, there’s lots of icefishing to be had yet! The fishable ice doesn’t go “bad” in a couple barely ‘above freezing’ days. Lake Erie, with big wind exposure, is certainly a possible exception. That said, if anyone has any reservations, simply stay off the Ice.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Reminds me of the time my friends wife refused to let him go ice fishing after one 60 degree day last time it was 18 inches of ice!! There was 9 inches in myspot sunday of course i’ll be back!!


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im heading to put in bay on thursday. Hopefully its still locked in around the islands


----------



## OhioLakeGirl (Feb 23, 2021)

glfpro07 said:


> Im heading to put in bay on thursday. Hopefully its still locked in around the islands


I’m supposed to be heading to Put In Bay Saturday. Hoping it holds up.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Reminds me of the time my friends wife refused to let him go ice fishing after one 60 degree day last time it was 18 inches of ice!! There was 9 inches in myspot sunday of course i’ll be back!!


That is funny. Back in the early 80’s, as a teenager, It was mid 70’s and I was ice fishing in my shorts, on about two feet of ice and about 8 inches of water on top in March. Those were the days when you could ice fish until end of March and it started around Christmas school break. Fish were on fire too, close to shore.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

glfpro07 said:


> Im heading to put in bay on thursday. Hopefully its still locked in around the islands


the islands are your best bet,they hold the ice mass and most of the flow is south of them. best ice fishing on lake erie is the late ice around the islands. stay near a pack and listen to the advice of the island locals. good luck and be safe.remember to leave a patch of skin attached to your fillets in case you get stopped by the fish cops at the airport.


----------



## cherokeekb (Oct 6, 2014)

Get the boats ready Won't be long


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

cherokeekb said:


> Get the boats ready Won't be long


if you know of an open ramp,pm me. trying to find someplace on the west end to launch this weekend but all the ramps and access channels are locked up


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Don’t care about boat season. Come on ice hold on. Ice fishing is more fun than regular/boat fishing. Addicted to it. Can’t figure out why, but just something about it!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I was out yesterday evening after work. Ice was just fine where I was. Put 22 fat gills in the bucket. All the bigger gills are moving in schools just 4-5ft under the surface. Small buckshot spoon and waxies. This season ain't over till I can't find somewhere to walk on. I'll be hitting Medina lake after work today.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

DBV said:


> Don’t care about boat season. Come on ice hold on. Ice fishing is more fun than regular/boat fishing. Addicted to it. Can’t figure out why, but just something about it!


I think it's the hum of the Vex and the heat comin of the mr buddy. So addicting its crazy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

DBV said:


> Don’t care about boat season. Come on ice hold on. Ice fishing is more fun than regular/boat fishing. Addicted to it. Can’t figure out why, but just something about it!


Is it because of all the odd fishing gear (to most fisherman) that we can buy? This is coming from a long time river rat steel header.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I think it is a big part the socializing of those of us with ice in our veins. It's nice when you can pop out of your shanty and walk to the nearest person on the ice and start a conversation like you are long lost pals. I don't know how many people I have seen off the ice and tried to remember where you know them from but as soon as you are on the ice you see someone you have not seen in years you instantly remember them from years ago. There are no color, nationality,age,gender,politics, etc. on the ice. There are only us nuts! and I love it!


----------

